# Happy Valentine's



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife demanded we postpone it until we can take the bike and go away for a weekend.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not into valentine's stuff but my hubby insists on celebrating it


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Happy Valentine's to you, TG. My wife and I exchanged small gifts at breakfast. It's the little things that keep a romance alive.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I woke up to my cat chewing on the flowers my hubby left near my pillow :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Because I am a romantic kinda Squatch I will be fixing myself a fancy steak dinner tonight. I know how to treat me right. Who knows, maybe I'll even get lucky! 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hehehe


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Because I am a romantic kinda Squatch I will be fixing myself a fancy steak dinner tonight. I know how to treat me right. Who knows, maybe I'll even get lucky.


What happened, Squatch. No second date with your ladyfriend?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> View attachment 39393


That's not Vlad. We all know he never wears a shirt!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Today I take care of my wife, she had surgery this morning, so I get to baby her for awhile, not a serious surgery, carpal tunnel syndrome....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Today I take care of my wife, she had surgery this morning, so I get to baby her for awhile, not a serious surgery, carpal tunnel syndrome....


Wishing her fast recovery


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> What happened, Squatch. No second date with your ladyfriend?


Oh there was a second date. But been sick so I haven't seen her in a week. Next weekend I'll make up for lost time.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Because I am a romantic kinda Squatch I will be fixing myself a fancy steak dinner tonight. I know how to treat me right. Who knows, maybe I'll even get lucky!
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Never get lucky on valentines day! Ever! Its a trap.

Count nine months from valentines day and what to you get?

Give up?

9 months later is The firearms deer season opener November 15th in Mi.

Sorry dear.... I don't care who's birthday it is. Thats the deer season opener!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Valentines Day is a setup. Dont need a day to act all mushy and stupid. 

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Valentines Day is a setup. Dont need a day to act all mushy and stupid.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Of'course it is 

On the week preceding this day, tiny family-owned gift-related (bakeries too!) businesses make 20-30% of what they make for the full year, I gladly support them by walking into those small mom and pop shops and buying my hubby something stupid to "set him up" for when the kids go to bed :vs_blush:


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

TG said:


> I'm not into valentine's stuff but my hubby insists on celebrating it


That's because we all know March 8 is more important &#128521;


TG said:


> hehehe
> 
> View attachment 39385





TG said:


> View attachment 39393


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

TG said:


> hehehe
> 
> View attachment 39385


Hahaha thanks for that I sent that to my girlfriend, who actually is from Mexico








No response yet


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

LOVE IT! @SGG hahaha
What was her reaction?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bgreed said:


> That's because we all know March 8 is more important &#55357;&#56841;


I honestly never cared for any of this stuff


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

TG said:


> LOVE IT! @SGG hahaha
> What was her reaction?


No response yet, she's usually busier at work than me. She'll probably tell me I'm stupid and then laugh


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

Our first Valentine's day was a $9 take and bake, heart shaped pizza and a bottle of cheap red wine. That is normally our tradition, however we do spend a little more on the wine now. 

Droid did it!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bigdogmom said:


> Our first Valentine's day was a $9 take and bake, heart shaped pizza and a bottle of cheap red wine. That is normally our tradition, however we do spend a little more on the wine now.
> 
> Droid did it!


I ordered from our favourite Punjabi restaurant and filled the fridge with Indian beer  Very romantic haha


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> I'm not into valentine's stuff but my hubby insists on celebrating it


Russian women cold as Siberia, eh?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Russian women cold as Siberia, eh?
> 
> View attachment 39401


Do you speak for all American men?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

TG said:


> LOVE IT! @SGG hahaha
> What was her reaction?


Called it haha


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Russian women cold as Siberia, eh?
> 
> View attachment 39401


Genuine reaction to elderly foreign men who are trying to date young Russian women living in poverty. Enjoy


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Do you speak for all American men?


Only the Heterosexual ones.








TG you missed my Canadian "Eh?"


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I like her! haha



SGG said:


> Called it haha


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

TG said:


> I like her! haha


Me too! Good thing she's legal haha


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Valentines Day is a setup. Dont need a day to act all mushy and stupid.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


A guy who used to work for me had a annual dating rule .... he broke up with his girlfriend right after Thanksgiving, and rekindled the relationship right after Valentine's day. He was a firm believer in no gifts for Christmas and Valentine's and no New Years Eve bill to pay.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> A guy who used to work for me had a annual dating rule .... he broke up with his girlfriend right after Thanksgiving, and rekindled the relationship right after Valentine's day. He was a firm believer in no gifts for Christmas and Valentine's and no New Years Eve bill to pay.


Sounds like his girlfriends were submissive losers. No gifts is fine, I don't care about gifts.. Asshole men are worse


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Some women like AsShole men. Ask my three wives...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Sounds like his girlfriends were submissive losers. No gifts is fine, I don't care about gifts.. Asshole men are worse


Hmmm ... I don't think you would have been Randall's type. In retrospect, I remember him as an overly polite guy, very friendly and popular.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Made a deal with my wife years ago. She loves flowers and plants, they are her passion. Being Deployed busy world I some times was late for Valentine's, Birthday ect.
She understood but I felt bad about it. 
I prepared and plant rose beds for her, and promised to build her a flower room on the house. Got both done. She stuff more plants in there than I can count. Different kinds depending on time of year. I now have forgiveness forever for being late.
Not about the followers or gifts it is about taking a moment from time to time to do sometime that makes her smile.
Cat loves it in there too.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> A guy who used to work for me had a annual dating rule .... he broke up with his girlfriend right after Thanksgiving, and rekindled the relationship right after Valentine's day. He was a firm believer in no gifts for Christmas and Valentine's and no New Years Eve bill to pay.


He sounds like a real prize...
If it was one of my daughters, I return the favor like this.


----------

